# Sigelei 75w with TC



## Sir Vape (20/7/15)

We have just had a batch of the Sigelei 75w Temp Control in silver and black ship today, Should be in by the end of the week 


The Sigelei 75W TC is the newest full-feature seventy-five watt mod. This box mod has temperature control functionality. It also has Sigelei’s marvelous quality control. Included is their signature clear silicone sleeve. This single-battery mod is made with thick metal panels and feels hefty in the hand. Vapers that like a weighty device will be satisfied with this single 18650 mod.

This device speaks wonders about how far Sigelei has come with engineering. The Sigelei 75W has removable plates which can be customised. This means the device is modular, and color the plates are interchangeable. If you feel like having a silver mod one day and a copper box another, all you need is two sets of plates! This is a great feature. We will be stocking the plates in the future when they become available. Sigelei have informed us they range of different options coming soon 

The machining of the removable plate edges is perfectly smooth. The polished variable wattage buttons have engraved arrows, and the stainless steel firing button is also polished and has great tactile response. Cycle through the temperature and wattage with ease due to the very fast adjustment response time of the mod.

This is a tiny single battery box that packs a lot of power. The screen is large and easy to read with a blue OLED readout. The brushed aluminum finish is durable, and the magnets are hefty. The 510 adjustable connection is spring-loaded.

This is the possibly the most polished device Sigelei has ever produced. The fit and finish is impeccable, and the different color panels will make sure that variety is just a magnetic click away!



*Sigelei 75W Mod Features Include:*

Comes with silicone sleeve.
Temperature control function.
Takes 1x 18650 battery (not included).
Reads down to 0.05Ω resistance.
Mini USB charge port.
Dimensions: 46mm x 33.5mm x 97mm
20 second cut-off on temperature control mode
10 second cut-off on power/variable wattage mode
Interchangeable side panels for different colors (coming soon)
Goes up to 75 watts in power mode
Goes up to 662 Fahrenheit in temp control mode

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/7/15)

Nice. Will check the website later today.


----------



## Sir Vape (20/7/15)

Sigelei 75w is now available to pre-order. Please note stocks are limited on this batch. We do have another order placed that will be arriving in August. Expected arrival of this batch is 24th July 2015. Thanks guys 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-sigelei-75w-tc


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/15)

Damn that is beautiful... I'm so tempted because it's a Sigelei and I've pretty much bought Sigelei every time they have released a major mod. I guess I will continue to experiment with my SX Mini and Temperature Control for a while and see how the reviews go with this... but if I was on the fence about temp control and was gonna buy a TC Mod then this would be the one I would buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn that is beautiful... I'm so tempted because it's a Sigelei and I've pretty much bought Sigelei every time they have released a major mod. I guess I will continue to experiment with my SX Mini and Temperature Control for a while and see how the reviews go with this... but if I was on the fence about temp control and was gonna buy a TC Mod then this would be the one I would buy!


Temp control rocks  

Get one and become a hardcore temponaut  like me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Temp control rocks
> 
> Get one and become a hardcore temponaut  like me



You need to come to Durbs and give me a lesson on my SX Mini first @Yiannaki!  Sigelei's rock! Have you tried this one yet John?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You need to come to Durbs and give me a lesson on my SX Mini first @Yiannaki!  Sigelei's rock! Have you tried this one yet John?


Road trip!

Have not tried it yet skipper. Not even sure which board this 75w uses.

Perhaps @Sir Vape could comment on the board in the 75w?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Not even sure which board this 75w uses.



According to my sources on ECF it's gonna be a *Yihiecigar SX330 V4S.*


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> According to my sources on ECF it's gonna be a *Yihiecigar SX330 V4S.*


Aaah okay so it's the same board as the IPV4 without the second battery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (26/7/15)

They nearly here ....

Should be with us late afternoon tomorrow or Tuesday morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink (27/7/15)

Can't wait!!! Any idea when you'll be getting the copper doors in? 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/7/15)

Sigelei 75w's have arrived guys 

Those that have pre-ordered. We will be packing your orders this evening and sending them out in the morning. As always we would like to thank you for your patience. We know how stressful  pre-orders can be with delays etc. What we can say is it's worth the wait, THE SIGELEI 75W'S are amazing. Can't wait for you to get them 

We do have a few extra in stock now:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/pre-order-sigelei-75w-tc

@Justink oh yes we will def be getting dif colour doors once they release them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Justink (27/7/15)

Awesome! super excited! 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/15)

Silver is back in stock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Silver is back in stock



Give it me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos (6/8/15)

Does the new shipment have rattling buttons?

I haven't even used mine because that rattling button will drive me up the wall?


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/15)

@Jos did you get a usb cable with yours?


----------

